# Rancilio Z11 lever manuals/parts/espresso machine scrapyard?



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi all

awaiting delivery of a Rancilio 2 group Z11 lever - I can't see any useful info out there, so if anyone knows where a manual can be found I would be grateful. Better would be to hear of owners' experiences.

what I know is that it is missing a drip tray. Is there an espresso machine graveyard anywhere in the uk that breaks for bits and parts.

thanks

andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes it's called Coffeehchaps shed .....

Drop him a pm and see if he can help


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks mr boots - I just messaged him


----------

